# hillebrandt bayou crappie



## bayoubassbuster (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm new to this forum but I'm going to start posting fishing reports from Taylor's and hillebrandt bayous from time to time and when the bass tournaments start again I'll post results........the last month the crappie fishing has been very good with good size to the caught a 14" black crappie a few weeks ago along with 10 other keepers this past Saturday 10/27 I fished from 7am till 3pm caught almost 100 crappie and brought home a limit as soon as I learn more about how to post pictures I'll start doing so hope this will help people in SE TX know that the fishing in these bayous is pretty awesome and so are the tournaments that are held out of here OH YEAH!!!!...not to mention the redfish that are a pain in the rear when bass fishing and crappie fishing


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brush Pile (Feb 24, 2012)

*Location*

Where is hillebrant bayou exactly(ie; city, town) part of what lake


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome!


If you ever need a partner let me know! I would love to learn how to catch crappie in our area!


Hilderandt is in the Port Arthur area.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome!!!!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome bayoubassbuster!


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

How has the bayou been lately ? Fixing to purchase some waterfront property


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Hildebrandt and Taylors are south of Beaumont in the Fannett area. I'll look forward to these reports. I fished the dogfight tournaments on the Neches a few years back and caught tons of white perch on Pine Island bayou, cooks lake, 10 mile , lake bayou and scattermans. Welcome aboard !!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

whsalum said:


> Hildebrandt and Taylors are south of Beaumont in the Fannett area. I'll look forward to these reports. I fished the dogfight tournaments on the Neches a few years back and caught tons of white perch on Pine Island bayou, cooks lake, 10 mile , lake bayou and scattermans. Welcome aboard !!


Thx for that info ...been wondering where too


----------

